
7 Nutritional Deficiencies of an Ex-Vegan - jelliclesfarm
https://medium.com/@plantbasedrachel/7-nutritional-deficiencies-of-an-ex-vegan-908048aebd9f
======
LinuxBender
This is a decent write-up. I would only add that it is missing references to
DHA, something that vegetarians are also often lacking. Some vegans get DHA
from Algae.

~~~
jelliclesfarm
Also flaxseed. And most seeds like pumpkin and sunflower.

Shout out to sesame seed esp tho’ my childhood fav. Toasted and ground sesame
seeds with a little bit of jaggery and made into tiny snackable balls.

~~~
LinuxBender
Yes, good point. I get ground up flaxseed that is mixed with berries from the
grocery store. Lots of omega-3's. Ensure it is ground up. Unground flaxseed
will pass right through you undigested.

